

Show HN: Fluokitten - category theory in idiomatic Clojure - dragandj
https://github.com/uncomplicate/fluokitten/

======
dragandj
I have just released v 0.3.0. of a Clojure library for monad (et al.)
programming. There is a lot of documentation ant tutorials at the accompanying
website
[http://http://fluokitten.uncomplicate.org/](http://http://fluokitten.uncomplicate.org/)

I'll lurk around here today, so if you have any questions, comments,
observations, please do post :)

